# coilovers



## weemanthapimp (Jan 13, 2006)

ok, im new at this stuff.. the whole forum thing and all... ok, i have a '93 altima.. i want coilovers to drop it more.. i have it basically tuckn my tires now.. but i need the actual coilovers, my friend took the springs on the coilovers off and put them on there.. heres the point, i dont know what all comes with coilovers, so... can someone let me know? thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Ground Control coilovers are very good because the spring is made by Eibach. However I don't recommend dropping the car that low for the street and it will blow out the stock struts quickly. Plus it handles horribly that low.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

As low as you seem to want it, airbag suspension may be best. GC coilovers are great but are meant for performance not just the lowered look. If you autox or take it to a track, I would recommend GC, but for show and street go airbag. But I don't know if anyone makes an airbag kit so if anyone knows post.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

so what is a good height for a 93 cuz i wanted to drop mine but it would be for street use and idk how good the airbags would handle if im going around a corner. i want to have it low but i dont want to fuck it up either so what would be recommended


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The ideal setting for the street is 13 15/16 inches from the wheel center to the fender lip on the front and 13 9/16 on the rear. These measurements are about 1.5 inches lower than stock on front and rear. If you want it abit lower in front then I don't recommend going more than 13 11/16 which is just under 2 inches.

Troy


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks lots man


----------

